
I could do that in a weekend - tschellenbach
https://danluu.com/sounds-easy/
======
greenyoda
Note: From 2016.

For those who are interested, here's the discussion of the original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12626314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12626314)

